# First time trip -- Delsym. Need a little help.



## murrrrrr (Apr 27, 2012)

Got a 5 fl oz bottle.. 

My girl is coming over tomorrow at 3PM. I'll do the dosage at around 1AM tonight and get on some MW3 (good idea)? 

So how much can I down without getting into trouble tomorrow?


----------



## 2fast92 (Apr 27, 2012)

If its delsym then just chug the whole thing.


----------



## cannofbliss (Apr 27, 2012)

dude make sure the ONLY ingredient is dextromethorphan and nothing else... u could seriously fuck up yourself if there are other "cold" medicines in it...

just sayin... 

preferably you should go with the gelcaps so you dont fuck up your kidneys on all of that sugar liquid either...

other than that... enjoy starin at your shrunken weird shaped hand after it kicks in... LOL


----------



## cannofbliss (Apr 27, 2012)

oh and your not going to be able to concentrate on shit trying to play MW3 btw... and you'll just end up fucking bouncing around the map getting pwned... 

just sayin... you should try a low dose of 300mg of dxm first just to see how "dissociative" it is... then you can up it to 700 mg...

700mg and less you should be just fine and should have nothing to worry about... 

anything more than that is just a wasted trip... and to be serious... it can be very dangerous with regards to that drug... 

if you want to "trip" youre better off just eating mushrooms as it is a much more safe, you cannot overdose, and it is a much more pleasing effect... just sayin... 

since you say you have never done it b4... just know that when the dxm kicks in it will last a long time so RELAX BE CALM DONT PANIC its just how the drug makes you "feel" and it will pass... sit back relax listen to some music and you can even watch a movie if you can follow the plotline so watch something you have seen b4... stargate the movie, not the series... is always a good "trip movie" to watch... so enjoy the experience...


----------



## janey5star (Apr 27, 2012)

i agree having mushrooms wud b a much betta experience... more mellow i d say x


----------



## grapesnowcone (Apr 27, 2012)

delsym sucks.. i drank a 5 ounce bottle and it didnt do shit, but after realizing it wasnt doing anything I downed an 8 ounce bottle of CVS maximum strength cough and caught a crazy buzz and about a 5 hour trip..


----------



## morfin56 (Apr 27, 2012)

5 oz. of delsym is 888mg of DXM polistirex.
It takes an hour and 30 minutes to kick in, did you take that into account with your time schedule?
A whole 5 oz bottle is good depending on your size.
~150lb and a 5oz is good.
~200lb and a 8oz is good.
For some people delsym doesn't have much of an effect on, others will be completely fucked up.
First time I did delsym as a kid I could feel the effects still 3 days later.
Expect double vision.


----------



## murrrrrr (Apr 28, 2012)

hmm. bottle almost killed.


----------



## murrrrrr (Apr 28, 2012)

now we wait...


----------



## murrrrrr (Apr 28, 2012)

this isnt fun.


----------



## ArthritisSuffering (Apr 28, 2012)

hahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahaahahahahaahaha thats is the funniest thing he could have said 5 hours later.


----------



## Grampa (Apr 28, 2012)

We used to play a game while tripping on this stuff... It was called truck bed ball or something similar. The object of the game was to get a basket ball in the bed of a pickup truck. Thats all we had to do and it was hard as hell. So im not sure video games are your answer.

Also, youre right lol. there are drugs out there that are much much much more fun and dont leave you feeling like ass in a few hours. get well soon!


----------



## murrrrrr (Apr 28, 2012)

i passed out 30 minutes after I drank the bottle. then i woke up a few hours later to the full blown effect.

it sucked ass.


----------



## Tmac4302 (Apr 28, 2012)

Welcome to DXM. Now go find shrooms or some other hallucinogen to trip on. DXM is a nasty synthetic chemical that can fuck your liver and kidneys up with frequent use. The only way I'll even consider taking it is if I extract the DXM from the polystyrene or from the hydrobromide liquid. Even at that, I still prefer shrooms, LSD, DMT, MDMA, edibles, and mescaline over DXM.


----------



## JGhost (Mar 10, 2021)

Just drank a 5oz bottle Im about 130 pounds and don’t really feel anything been an hour and some about :/ guess I’m those people it doesn’t really affect??


----------



## JGhost (Mar 10, 2021)

Nvm I think it’s hitting but I’ll let y’all know if anyone even sees this


----------



## shroomhaze (Mar 11, 2021)

JGhost said:


> Nvm I think it’s hitting but I’ll let y’all know if anyone even sees this


the thread is from 2012 bro happy tripping lol, be careful with that DXM stuff


----------



## JGhost (Mar 11, 2021)

JGhost said:


> Nvm I think it’s hitting but I’ll let y’all know if anyone even sees this


(Update) next day that was fun


----------



## Blackpeaches (Nov 3, 2021)

JGhost said:


> Nvm I think it’s hitting but I’ll let y’all know if anyone even sees this


How did it go... I'm 180lbs drank a little over half of 5oz bottle then threw some up on purpose when I got nervous... somewhat kicked in then drink the rest 2hrs later...it was not like the CVS brand cough and cold pills high... but I need a safer route.


----------



## JGhost (Nov 3, 2021)

Blackpeaches said:


> How did it go... I'm 180lbs drank a little over half of 5oz bottle then threw some up on purpose when I got nervous... somewhat kicked in then drink the rest 2hrs later...it was not like the CVS brand cough and cold pills high... but I need a safer route.


Honestly that was a while ago I’ve taken it now about 6 times I think each a few weeks separated and I’m kinda tired of it the high isn’t as worth as just drinking and smoking lr something but it’s cool like 3 times especially when taking it and just laying in bed and smoking you’ll get good visuals and feel like your body is flouting in space when you close your eyes 10/10 but anyways I drank the whole bottle of delsym and it feels strong even for me and i would say I handle drugs pretty good but you just have to ignore the itchy feeling you’ll get about 2 hours in and also It might make your stomach hurt so you’ll either shit or throw up a little but after you’ll be good the best thing to do is just do something chill for a few hours.


----------



## Blackpeaches (Nov 3, 2021)

I don't like weed... and not big on liquor but will get drunk when I want... In 04 I got put on triple c's ( Coricidin HBP Cough and cold) best and first high I ever had in my life... chase that feeling on and off over the years... stop when they changed the pills, completely stopped when they changed the formula... now I'm trying to find a safer way but it's like maybe I didn't take enough but I'm scared of what I'm not use to so I don't want to chug a whole bottle only to have a panick attack...I need to know how much to take...I saw a YouTube video and the creator told someone that is 230lbs that and is use to drugs to "drink half of a 5 Oz bottle and see what happens in 2 hrs"... so I'm like shit I took a little too much and made myself throw up... then it kicked in a little bit not quite there... just enough to feel stiff and have some ear ringing which don't make me panic cause I know the cause...oh been chugging beer and water the whole time... thanks for replying


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 4, 2021)

How do you not like weed but like tripping off cough syrup?


----------

